# Buying Berkley Gulp



## bigcat46 (Dec 15, 2004)

Where can I buy Berkley Gulp Sinking minnows in Purple, no one has them in purple, not even bass pro.

I am also looking for Berkley bubble up tubes.

any help please.


----------



## MarrakeshExpress (May 9, 2005)

I work at the Gander Mountain in Huber Heights and I work from 2-9:30 today, so while I'm at work I'll take a look. I see you're from Zanesville, but if one Gander Mountain carries them, they can easily be aquired at another.


----------



## MarrakeshExpress (May 9, 2005)

Yeah, we have the Purple Sinking Minnows in 4 and 5 inches, but we don't have any of the tubes at my store. I checked on the computer though and it looks like almost all of our other stores do. I would just call the closest Gander Mtn to you and make sure they have them in stock. If they don't, they can have some more sent in within a few days, which they shouldn't have any problem doing. Hope that helps and you find what you need.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Walmart in beavercreek had all of their Gulp on clearance for $2.00 a bag. I was there on Friday, havent been there since. They had tons of it.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

the berkley gulp catches fish.......no doubt.........but if you leave them exposed to the air in this heat they dry up and get hard and become worthless. id buy other berkley baits before id buy the gulp baits. just a thought  hope i dont make anyone mad at me


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Gander Mtn. in Canton had the bubble up tubes last time I was there. Well they were the bubble up minnow grubs and bubble up minnow tubes.


----------



## bigcat46 (Dec 15, 2004)

Thanks guys,

I guess i'll just have to have someone order me in some, maybe wal mart or gander mtn. 

Anytime i go into a store, i'm in a hurry, and never really asked anyone if they could get it, just saw they didn't and left dissapointed.

I've never had trouble with it drying up on me, I usually go through a pack pretty quick though. Catch tons of 12-16 inch bass on those things.


----------



## Basskisser1 (May 15, 2004)

To keep the gulp from drying out on your hook when not using it, we put a ziplock sandwich over it. It seems to work out fine.


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

I hate to say it but I'm not really all that impressed with the Gulp! products. It sounds like a great idea, especially with them being biodegradable. But from a fishing standpoint, they seem to tear more than traditional plastics so you use more of them. There is also the possibility of them drying out. I already have hundreds of bags of plastics in the boat, I don't want anymore. It was a great tip, but I don't need the extra hassle or mess. I still catch a lot of bass on traditional plastics and a product called Megastrike. The bass hold on to the bait for a long time, just like Gulp!. Megastrike is easy to use and effective. No mess, lots of fish, happy fisherman.

Eric


----------

